# Fliegen kaufen wo?



## Dynamofan (26. März 2008)

Hallo 

Ich bin Anfänger und möchte mir jetzt ein paar Fliegen als Erstausrüstung kaufen. Kann man da billige nehmen oder könnt ihr mir einen Shop empfehlen wo es was gutes gibt?

Vielen Dank

Mike


----------



## perchcatcher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Guck mal in der Bucht (aber lies dir am besten mal die Bewertungen durch)

oder schau mal bei www.Rudi-heger.de nach die ham gute Fliegen zu guten Preisen.

http://www.rudiheger.eu/index.php?cat=c110_Fliegensets.html

Ansonsten sag ich nur Selber binden  glaub mir es lohnt sich und man hat Spaß drann.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*



perchcatcher schrieb:


> Guck mal in der Bucht


 

was bedeudet das???|kopfkrat


----------



## perchcatcher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Ebay Sry 
Teils hab ich dort sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht mit Fliegen.
Und besonders Fliegebindezeugs.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

jow alles klaro


----------



## Stefisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

hi,
ich kauf immer in der Schweiz.
www.kiwiflies.com
Die Fliegen sind super und halten sehr lange. Der Preis ist, meiner Meinung nach, der Hammer. Jedoch kommt noch Zoll drauf.
Grüße Stephan


----------



## archi69 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Hey, gucke mal unter http://www.inselcrew.de ...unschlagbare Preise! Und super Qualität!

Gruß
Archi


----------



## Torsten Rühl (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Die Fliegen von Inselcrew kann ich nur ans Herz legen.
Super Preise bei sehr guter Qualität.


----------



## Horn10 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Hi!Habe meine ersten Fliegen auch von Ebay,allesamt sehr gut ;-)
Jetzt binde ich sie allerdings selber,macht mehr Spaß und man kann sich bei schlechtem Wetter gut beschäftigen^^Lg


----------



## perchcatcher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Und vorallem der Winter wird dann nicht ganz so Traurig


----------



## The_Duke (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Ich kaufe meine Fliegen, wenn ich welche kaufe, hier:

http://www.baker-flyfishing.com

Dort gibts auch Fliegen auf Schonhaken.


----------



## spin-paule (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Wow... echt gute Preise bei der Insel-Crew. 
Ich war kurz davor im Fliegenshop von Rolf Renell (http://www.fliegen-shop.de/) eine Großbestellung zu tätigen.
Aber das werde ich jetzt nochmals durchkalkulieren... bei rund 30 Cent Differenz zur Inselcrew|rolleyes

Schwoob bleibt halt Schwoob:g


----------



## kof (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

ola,

ich stehe als anfänger vor der gleichen frage....

oft ist es wohl so, dass preis & haltbarkeit der fliege in direktem zusammenhang stehen.

sehr gut soll marios fliegendose sein, allerdings ist er wohl (zu recht, handfertigung) etwas teurer.

renell, baker & inselcrew kenne ich. wie schaut der vergleich von baker vs. inselcrew fliegen aus, die baker scheinen im vergleich etwas teurer.

bei ebucht gibts ja noch ne menge mehr anbieter, wie etwas gilchrist fliegen. hat jemand hier erfahrungswerte?
daneben ne menge privatleute, die ihre selbstgebundenen loswerden wollen.

anders gefragt: wenn ich zonker, wollybugger und so etwas suche, wo kaufe ich; gerne per PN.

merci,
marc


----------



## Torsten Rühl (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Fliegen von Inselcrew sind keine billigen Fernost-Fliegen. Diese Fliegen werden von Privatleuten gebunden in Europa. Daher sind diese Fliegen auch ihr Geld wert.

Marios Fliegen sind sehr gut. Ich kenn Mario un dweiß wie er bindet. Sehr gewissenhaft.
Wenn man auf so etwas steht kann ich Marios Fliegen auch empfehlen.

Bakers Fliegen kommen aus mir unbekannten Ländern. Die Qualität stimmt aber auch und liefern tun die auch sehr schnell.

Die drei Anbieter sind mir alle persönlich bekannt und ich weiß daher das man dort nicht nur das Produkt kauft sondern auch fachliches Wissen vorhanden ist um Fragen zu beantworten.

Private Anbieter bei e... sind mittlerweile sehr beliebt geworden. Zumeiste sind es Fliegenfischer die mehr binden als nötig ist.
Man kann glück haben einen gutebn Händler zu finden aber auch Pech und man kauft nur Schrott. Ich würde mich da an die Bewertungen halten.

Die Klassiker wie Zonker und Wolly wird dir aber auch jeder erfahrene Binder hier vom Board bin können für kleines Geld. Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch ein paar binden.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Farina (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Fliegen kauft man dort, wo Sie gebunden werden und das ist hier:

http://www.derfliegenbinder.de/start.htm

Ich bezweifel, dass die von Euch genannten Adressen ihre Fliegen selber binden.

Marco ist ein Bindenprofi und weiß was er macht.

Basta.

Farinstki


----------



## Farina (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Wow... echt gute Preise bei der Insel-Crew.
> Ich war kurz davor im Fliegenshop von Rolf Renell (http://www.fliegen-shop.de/) eine Großbestellung zu tätigen.
> Aber das werde ich jetzt nochmals durchkalkulieren... bei rund 30 Cent Differenz zur Inselcrew|rolleyes
> 
> Schwoob bleibt halt Schwoob:g


 


Das solltest Du tun.

Deilein

Farina


----------



## taupo_tiger (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*



Farina schrieb:


> Marco ist ein Bindenprofi und weiß was er macht.
> 
> Basta.
> 
> Farinstki


 

ich denke mal, damit gehen nur weisse oder rote fliegen
|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Ich denke, dass man für den Anfang auch mit günstigeren Exemplaren gut bedient sein kann.
Nicht jeder, der mit dem Fliegenfischen anfängt, bleibt auch dabei.
Klar legt man als alter Hase, wie Farina natürlich Wert darauf, dass sie von einem namhaften Hersteller kommen. Man kann aber auch durchaus mit ´ner Preisklasse niedriger anfangen und fangen.
Am Ende, wenn man dabeibleibt, dann tüdelt man doch auch selbst seine Brummer. Das ist nicht nur günstig, sondern macht auch noch Spaß  

Peter


----------



## taupo_tiger (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

hallo,

ich kaufe dort:

http://www.flyshop.co.nz/

weil ich von meinen bindeversuchen noch mehr abgeschreckt werde als die fische


----------



## kof (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

danke thorsten & farina!


----------



## Pike`nFly (27. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen kaufen wo?*

Gilchrist-Fliegen kann ich auch weiter empfehlen gute Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit! Bei speziellen Dingen gilchrist kontaktieren und die Wünsche äußern, sehr netter Kontakt, fast alles möglich! 

Mfg Pike`nFly


----------

